# bedding and floating?



## Aussie shooter (Dec 6, 2003)

This is probably a very naive and rather silly question but being rather new to the sport the only way to learn is to ask!  What is bedding and floating of barrels, how do these procedures improve accuracy and what are the differences between the two? Thanks for that!


----------



## mlandrus (Apr 6, 2004)

bedding is laying a "bedding" of material down, like fiber glass, epoxy, resin, JB weld, ect. (a lot of materials have been used to varying degrees of success) but the concept remanes the same make a solid, uniform, controled area , that does not react to humidity, or heat. Now when you mount the action and reciever in it's stock the weapon is essentialy one piece, and does not react to changeing weather conditions.

Floating is the same but differeant. If no material touches the barrel, and the reciever is bedded correctly. Then shrinking and expanding of the stock can not effect the barrel. You basicly remove stock material from arround the barrel in order to "free float" it.

Happy Shooting: ME


----------



## Aussie shooter (Dec 6, 2003)

Thanks so much for that mate, very good explanation. It's all clear to me now! Good on you.


----------



## mlandrus (Apr 6, 2004)

no problem 
Many suggest a combination of both
a bedded action with a free floating barrel, This is my prefance as well.

Happy Shooting: ME


----------

